# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Coronation Street clothing

## Secret Guy

I need help finding the overcoat Gary Windass wears in the show. I messaged the stylist supervisor on twitter and she said she thinks it's a Zara coat, but as it's been out for a few years it might be impossible to find. 

If there's anybody who knows or knows somebody who does know please let me know. Here's the link to be specific.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5DA1OIL0C4

----------

Ken Barlow (29-10-2019)

----------

